
Django Advent - Small Things (Mar 5, 2010) - mgrouchy
http://djangoadvent.com/1.2/small-things/
======
forsaken
Django advent was an awesome idea. Sad to see it go, but I have a feeling with
the success this release it will be back for 1.3!

Thanks to everyone who participated.

~~~
jokull
Just chiming in - indeed an awesome idea. An element of suspense and a great
way to get (more) excited about Django.

------
mclin
Django Advent. haha, I like it. If only you got a chocolate every day too..

